# Milan: Maignan si opera al polso



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Comunicato ufficiale del Milan

Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.

*Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread

*Gds: Stop di 10-15 giorni. Maignan torna prima della sosta di novembre.*


----------



## Butcher (12 Ottobre 2021)

No vabè...


----------



## Shmuk (12 Ottobre 2021)

Aiuto.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.


Vietato tirare giù i Santi.

Speriamo non sia lunga.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non se ne salva uno


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.


Catastrofe assoluta.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Ottobre 2021)

Complimenti allo staff dell’Ac Milan.
Complimenti vivissimi.
Se c’era una sintomatologia e si è ritenuta opportuna l’artroscopia, la stessa andava fatta il 4 ottobre.
Non oggi.
Complimenti a tutti. Bravi.

Ma anche questo, come Ibra-Florenzi-Giroud-Messias era stato pronosticato anzitempo su questi lidi.
Siamo assurdi, che vergogna.

A prescindere da come stiamo giocando, molto bene, siamo una banda di dilettanti.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.


Significa che dovremo giocare con Dracula? Per quante partite? 
Tremo al pensiero


----------



## sottoli (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


spacciati....


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Complimenti allo staff dell’Ac Milan.
> Complimenti vivissimi.
> Se c’era una sintomatologia e si è ritenuta opportuna l’artroscopia, la stessa andava fatta il 4 ottobre.
> Non oggi.
> ...


A sto punto mi domando perché sia partito / lo abbiano lasciato partire per la Nazionale, capisco se fosse stato il titolare, ma non mi pare questo il caso


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Già l'intervento ad un polso per un portiere richiederà tempi non brevissimi,in più mettiamoci i tempi biblici che servono ai nostri ogni volta,ci vediamo per fine gennaio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Ottobre 2021)

oramai non so se ridere o piangere


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


All'episodio numero 199 di infortunio della stagione (a ottobre) ormai mi viene perlopiù da ridere istericamente...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Gestione vergognosa, casomai lo operi dopo la partita di Bergamo, e comunque pagheremo cara non avere un secondo portiere dal momento che Justin Bieber rumeno è impresentabile


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


Ma andassero a zappare tutti. È semplicemente una situazione indecente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa più triste sarà che ad ogni papera di Tatacoso ce la meneranno con Donnarumma


----------



## smallball (12 Ottobre 2021)

Pazzesco...una serie infinita di infortuni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


Qualcuno che conosce il tipo di intervento sa dirmi i tempi di recupero?


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2021)

Sono schifato, gestione vergognosa.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ritirate sta squadra Cristo di Dio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread



*Gds: Stop di 10-15 giorni. Maignan torna prima della sosta di novembre.*


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-mercoledi-o-giovedi-la-decisione.108462/unread


Finita.
Chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gds: Stop di 10-15 giorni. Maignan torna prima della sosta di novembre.*



Non ci credo, e se fosse vero sono degli insetti perché potevamo benissimo operarlo all'inizio della sosta


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> ...


15 infortuni al 12 di Ottobre. QUINDICI. E qua qualcuno parla ancora di sfortuna.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gds: Stop di 10-15 giorni. Maignan torna prima della sosta di novembre.*


E perché non l'abbiamo operato supito dopo Bergamo allora? Orco Diaz


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> *Complimenti allo staff dell’Ac Milan.
> Complimenti vivissimi.
> Se c’era una sintomatologia e si è ritenuta opportuna l’artroscopia, la stessa andava fatta il 4 ottobre.
> Non oggi.
> ...




Nessuna novità,si dorme allegramente....e in continuazione.
Ma anche stavolta la colpa sarà da ricercare al di fuori della società,no ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Problematica che va avanti da almeno 2 anni, continuiamo ad essere la squadra più infortunata d'Europa ma nessuno che risponde di questa situazione, va tutto bene dai.


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2021)

se la facevano dopo Bergamo era pronto per sabato…


----------



## nik10jb (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> ...


Complimenti, abbiamo buttato via questi giorni di pausa per via delle nazionali! A questo punto si poteva operare subito dopo l'Atalanta e invece no. Sempre scelte azzeccate dal punto di vista medico!


----------



## Swaitak (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> ...


quanti anni di maledizione ci rimangono da scontare per il demonio di Hardcore?


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Per me è impossibile che un portiere,dopo un intervento al polso, sìa disponibile in 15 gg,un pó come Ibra che riposava in via precauzionale in vista delle partite con Liverpool e gobbi,non siamo mai chiari e/o precisi in queste cose.


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non è possibile, si super qualsiasi limite dell'assurdo. Ma si allenano armati per caso? Nemmeno dei soldati in addestramento subiscono tanti problemi fisici.


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2021)

Che due palle, con tataruscianu ogni tiro subìto è gol.


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> ...


Siamo un circo, con buona pace dei tifosi di Elliott. Senza il talento dei nostri giovani non so che brutta fine staremo facendo.


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Il persistere di una sintomatologia dolorosa al polso sinistro di Mike Maignan impone, dopo parere specialistico, una artroscopia che verrà eseguita domani dal Professor Loris Pegoli.
> 
> ...


Complimenti per averlo mandato in nazionale. Sì può criticare stavolta o no?
Ci giochiamo le ultime speranze in CL con Dracula, mammasantissima...


----------

